# Stuck Temp on Brisket



## rafa602 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and want to thank everyone for the great info in all the different threads. Last week I smoked a Brisket (9.5Lbs) with my smoker temp between 195 & 215. I wrapped the Brisket in foil at about 165-170 IT. But after I wrapped the brisket I was stuck at 175 IT for the next 3 1/2 HRS my IT would not rise and I smoked that sucker for a good 16 Hours total. I was wondering if anyone has an idea of why this Happened? I finally got tired of everyone asking if it was done so I cranked my heat up and and got my temp to about 190 and called it good.  Thanks!

Side note I uploaded some pics on my profile of some of the food I have prepared, check it out!


----------



## nzpilot1 (Dec 26, 2012)

What temp did you have your grill at, I have mine between 275 and even up to 300/310 . Foil at 170 or so and its done when it gets to 200. I let it rest for an hour or so. Fantastic results every time. Thanks to everyone here.













IMG_0282.JPG



__ nzpilot1
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## rafa602 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah that looks really good, next time I'm going to run a little hotter I was keeping my smoker at about 215. About how long does it take you on average to reach finished temps? Thanks.


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sure many will check in on the stall.  We have all been there.

After thinking I had I had seen it all?  I did some pastrami (points) a few days ago.  Dang stall hit me at 147 degrees I.T.

I have seen a lot of stalls, but never that low.  It was a rainy (very humid) day. Not that cold or windy, just raining and obviously very humid. Other than that, nothing else was outside normal.  Actually, I was smoking a little hotter than I normally would for strami.

Maybe something to the evaporation theory to the stall?

Sometimes we just get to go figger?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## kcbbqdude (Dec 27, 2012)

Leave it on for three or four hours or when your fire starts to die down, throw it in a covered steamer pan or foil wrap.

Now you can throw in new logs or charcoal,you don't have to worry about temps being to high for a few hours.

Then throw it back on the smoker, sprinkle on some more rub and let it go for an hour or so to stiffen up the bark. 

(Temp will hit much quicker and will be more tender.)


----------



## rafa602 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah maybe the rain and humidity has something to do with it? It was a rainy day. Thanks for your input.


----------



## atcnick (Dec 27, 2012)

It's done when it's done!   No magic formula of hours or internal temps. Those are just guides.

When your temp probe slides in the thickest part of the flat with relative ease, then it is done.  Could be 5 hours, could be 12.   Could be 180F, could be 210F. Every brisket is different.  

Also,  consider cooking at a higher temp, 275 won't hurt it, and will really speed up the stall.


-Nick


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2012)

Typically your meat IT will top out at 20% below your highest temp. So 20% of 215*F is 43* the meat will only get to around 172*F and stay there, as you discovered. Bump your heat up to the 225*-240*F range or higher when you reach 170*F IT or Foil...JJ


----------

